# Editor issues



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Hi,

Having used the new forum software for only the past week, I've notice a couple of things.
Both the WYSIWYG and standard editors do not support Firefox spell checking. I've never seen a forum not support the spell checker, so that's very unusual.
The standard editor has all toolbar buttons (BBcode shortcuts) ghosted out.
The time given to edit a post without getting marked 'edited' seems to be set to zero.
Are there any plans in the near future to change these?

Thanks.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Blowgun said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having used the new forum software for only the past week, I've notice a couple of things.
> 
> ...


I am using Firefox to reply to you and mine is working.
Make sure you have the box in Firefox checked to check the spelling as you type.
Also, highlight a word, right click on it, select Languages and then choose the English ( US Dictionary ). It should work then.

If you accidently click on that first Icon in the top left like I have done a few times, it grays out everything.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I selected a word in the editor and chose "English (United States)" from the Language sub-menu and now spell checking is working. Oddly, I've never needed to do that before in order to get the spell checker working. Usually, just making sure Spell Checking was enabled was enough. I've crossed that one off the list. Thank you.

I actually prefer using the standard editor due to assumptions most WYSIWYG editors make. Fortunately, this editor has the option "Paste as plain text by default" which makes it more livable than most.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Blowgun said:


> 3. The time given to edit a post without getting marked 'edited' seems to be set to zero.


Club Members ($15 annually, and helps support/pay the bills of the site) have a checkbox option to remove the 'Edited by ____ at xx:xx time'. Long thread here about the new forum changes.

http://www.dbstalk.com/store/product/2-dbstalk-club/

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203691-new-site-info-thoughts-suggestions/#entry3121037


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Blowgun said:


> I selected a word in the editor and chose "English (United States)" from the Language sub-menu and now spell checking is working. Oddly, I've never needed to do that before in order to get the spell checker working. Usually, just making sure Spell Checking was enabled was enough. I've crossed that one off the list. Thank you.
> 
> I actually prefer using the standard editor due to assumptions most WYSIWYG editors make. Fortunately, this editor has the option "Paste as plain text by default" which makes it more livable than most.


Now that you have done those steps you will not have to do them again.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I just have to question the...

"Having used the new forum software for only the past week, I've notice a couple of things."


We have had the new for software for a very long time. The grayed out buttons I would think are browser related or java or ajax or something.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I've noticed some odd performance on the buttons, but I can't pin down the conditions.

There is one thing that really annoys me though.

When starting a new thread, on the initial attempt, all line feeds are removed jumbling the whole post into one long paragraph. I have to use the Preview option and reformat the entire post before submitting.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

No site changes have been made, so if you have developed the issue, thing it could be a browser thing. (Hate browser updates. )

Do not see kind of issue at all in Chrome.

No line feed issues.

Not at all.

See. 

(I know this is not a new thread.)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ I don't see it in existing threads, only when I start one. Has existed since the switch to IPB, but did not occur on the other IPB board.

Using SeaMonkey (Mozilla) 2.13.2


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Look at the first post here: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213712-is-dish-falling-behind/

I don't know if that OP typed it like that or if the board ate the line feeds, but that's how mine come out if I don't do the Preview first and then edit before submitting.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't seen the linefeed thing with new posts UNLESS I am pasting content in from elsewhere. If I type everything myself, it seems fine... just the copy/pasting from other sites or documents... but to be fair, I had this same problem with the old forum too, so it never seemed worth mentioning as I just chalk it up to normal formatting issues when transferring content from elsewhere.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Example posted in the Test Area.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> Using SeaMonkey (Mozilla) 2.13.2


Current seems to be "SeaMonkey 2.26.1" ...
Sounds like an issue with the browser. Firefox 31.0 works fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm on Firefox 32.0 (beta I think still) and it works fine also.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

coolman302003 said:


> Club Members ($15 annually, and helps support/pay the bills of the site) have a checkbox option to remove the 'Edited by ____ at xx:xx time'.


I see, so there is no grace period timer before "Edited By" appears, only the option to completely remove the "Edited By" through membership. I thought perhaps the grace period timer was accidentally set to zero seconds.

I've crossed that one off the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

David Bott said:


> I just have to question the...
> 
> "Having used the new forum software for only the past week, I've notice a couple of things."
> 
> We have had the new for software for a very long time.


It's new to me as I've only used the new forum software for the past week or so.



David Bott said:


> The grayed out buttons I would think are browser related or java or ajax or something.


I do not believe it is a browser issue. For example, all of the toolbar buttons function normal in the WYSIWYG editor, but in the standard editor all of the toolbar buttons are grayed out.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Blowgun said:


> It's new to me as I've only used the new forum software for the past week or so.
> 
> I do not believe it is a browser issue. For example, all of the toolbar buttons function normal in the WYSIWYG editor, but in the standard editor all of the toolbar buttons are grayed out.


See if you can click on the very top, left hand corner icon. That turns on the Plain text or turn it to Rich Text. In Plain Text all of the buttons are grayed out.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> See if you can click on the very top, left hand corner icon. That turns on the Plain text or turn it to Rich Text.


Yes, that's what I mean by the WYSIWYG and the standard editor. As I mentioned before, I prefer to use the standard editor as it's much easier to use. Especially for line-quoting. But, all of the toolbar buttons are grayed out. And, sometimes when you switch from one editor to the other and back there are some formatting issues that needlessly get introduced. Having a functioning toolbar in the standard editor would reduce, probably eliminate those issues.



jimmie57 said:


> In Plain Text all of the buttons are grayed out.


Ah, so you also see the grayed out buttons.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

> Yes, that's what I mean by the WYSIWYG and the standard editor. As I mentioned before, I prefer to use the standard editor as it's much easier to use. Especially for line-quoting. But, all of the toolbar buttons are grayed out. And, sometimes when you switch from one editor to the other and back there are some formatting issues that needlessly get introduced. Having a functioning toolbar in the standard editor would reduce, probably eliminate those issues.
> 
> Ah, so you also see the grayed out buttons.


Yes, mine are all grayed out as I am typing this.
Even the spell checker does not work in plain text mode and as I type this I am using IE 10.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

And is the way it should be as jimmie57 pointed out. That little switch will gray out or turn on the buttons. If it does not, that would be something in your settings on your machine.

BTW...Welcome back to the site.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

David Bott said:


> And is the way it should be as jimmie57 pointed out. That little switch will gray out or turn on the buttons. If it does not, that would be something in your settings on your machine.


That's not entirely what the little switch is doing. It is also toggling between the Rich Text/WYSIWYG editor and the Plain Text/Standard editor. If it was only a matter of not having the buttons available, one could simply click the "Collapse Toolbar" [▲] button located to the far right.

I presume the Plain Text/Standard editor's only purpose here is to have a way to fix issues that arise in the Rich Text/WYSIWYG editor, such as splitting quotes or getting trapped in a endless Rich Text/WYSIWYG loop. Not having the buttons active in the Plain Text/Standard editor, is that a limitation of the IP Board software?



David Bott said:


> BTW...Welcome back to the site.


Thank you. It's been awhile.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> Not having the buttons active in the Plain Text/Standard editor, is that a limitation of the IP Board software?


"Limitation" sounds negative ... but yes, not having that control panel while in plain text mode is part of the software design. On this forum software one chooses WYSISYG or the "code" plain text mode. If one knows their BBCODE one can manually add color, bolding, italics, underline, sizes, links, etc. in the "plain text" mode.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> "Limitation" sounds negative ... but yes, not having that control panel while in plain text mode is part of the software design.


How about functionally deficient? 



James Long said:


> On this forum software one chooses WYSISYG or the "code" plain text mode. If one knows their BBCODE one can manually add color, bolding, italics, underline, sizes, links, etc. in the "plain text" mode.


Yeah, that's what I'm doing now. Oh well. Just thought I'd ask to see if there was a "switch" in the forum software that would activate the toolbar shortcut buttons in the "plain text" editor.


----------

